# 11th annual Riff Wrath Jam. Part Two.



## Guest

Saturday, September 7th.

May as well start fresh.
Quotes are from the tail end of June's Jam thread.


buckaroobanzai said:


> Hi all, am I correct in assuming that the fall jam is on Sept. 7th this year?





laristotle said:


> Correct.





RIFF WRATH said:


> Hi, I just spent the last 10 minutes wording a response, and what ever I did wrong it's lost...sigh.........I just hate the internet........probably just me..........we are looking to the gods for fair weather, so as we can have an awesome front porch acoustic venue.... looking forward to old seeing old friends and meeting new ones......come if you can, and you will be looked after.......PS, we always need bassists, drummers, and vocalists,,,,,,,lots of parking next door......survival food supplied......cheers, Gerry


----------



## Guest

For anyone who needs directions, please PM me.










Look for this marker.


----------



## Budda

I think I can make this one!


----------



## jdto

Hopefully, I’ll make this one.


----------



## GuitarT

I'll be there and will be bringing my wife again. She enjoyed the acoustic porch jam. Hoping to convince my son to come too.


----------



## Roryfan

Recruiting a couple of non-forumite friends who are excellent drummers. One is also a great singer & the other can hold his own on guitar & bass.


----------



## Guest

Roryfan said:


> One is also a great singer


Tony?


----------



## Roryfan

laristotle said:


> Tony?


Yes, but still working on him. Chris (drummer/guitar/bass) has had it on his calendar for a while, here’s hoping his wife doesn’t make other plans for him.....


----------



## Lola

I am already there and playing! Lol

I will be there earlier then before. I arrived around 3 because we got lost and with a GPS too! My son the brilliant one he is. 

I am counting the days as always.


----------



## greco

*Saturday, September 7th.*

Bumping this thread as a reminder.

Laristotle is planning to be there.

I hope to attend for this one.


----------



## Chito

I was hoping to attend this one but more pressing things have come up.


----------



## Lola

Can hardly wait!


----------



## jdto

I'm still holding out for this one and hopefully can bring my wife, as well.


----------



## greco

Chito said:


> I was hoping to attend this one but more pressing things have come up.


Darn! I was hoping to see you and maybe grab a meal or coffee.


----------



## Chito

greco said:


> Darn! I was hoping to see you and maybe grab a meal or coffee.


If we go to visit family, I will surely let you know so we can have dinner.


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> I'm still holding out for this one and hopefully can bring my wife, as well.


JDTO I really hope you and your wife can make it! I have some new puppy pictures to show her.


----------



## JBFairthorne

If someone could pm me the address I would appreciate it. I know where it is but I’m hoping to have a friend come and he’ll need the info. Cheers.


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> If someone could pm me the address I would appreciate it. I know where it is but I’m hoping to have a friend come and he’ll need the info. Cheers.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Appreciate that but Gerry might not want his address posted for the world to see.


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> Appreciate that but Gerry might not want his address posted for the world to see.


I will delete and I did pm you


----------



## JBFairthorne

Got the address thanks.


----------



## laristotle

Next Saturday!
Wha'cha all bringing?

Squire ProTone. Same as past two years. Nice n' smooth with the flat wounds
and I don't mind sharing it with others who want to have a go on bass.










Will pack along a guitar and amp this time as well. It's been too long.
Couple of newish toys that need to go through their paces in a jam setting.
Both acquired from the same forum member at different times.


----------



## greco

This reads like a sad epitaph. Cheer it up will ya' ...it is bringin' tears to my eyes.

I'd like to try your bass (on my own) for a couple of minutes just for fun.
Never spent any real time noodling on one and I'm curious.


----------



## laristotle

greco said:


> I'd like to try your bass (on my own) for a couple of minutes just for fun.


You're welcome to borrow it for a while, if yo wish.
I'll even supply an amp.


----------



## laristotle

greco said:


> This reads like a sad epitaph. Cheer it up will ya' ...it is bringin' tears to my eye.


Suggestions?


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> You're welcome to borrow it for a while, if yo wish.
> I'll even supply an amp.


Sorry, I wasn't clear. 
I meant that I would like to try it for a few minutes at Riff Wrath's jam.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> Suggestions?


I was just kidding/teasing.

However, consider something like:

"_I have a very long, enormously respected, extremely successful, and amazingly productive historical presence in this forum. All others are considerably envious of this fact. Unfortunately, the actual data to support this is presently floating in cyberspace." _


----------



## laristotle

You never cease to make a person blush, do ya?
I'll say it again; You're a saint Dave.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> You never cease to make a person blush, do ya?
> I'll say it again; You're a saint Dave.
> 
> View attachment 269028


Why oh why didn't this pic go into cyberspace with your data!!


----------



## JBFairthorne

Just got a Larrivee acoustic. I’m no expert by any means but I think it sounds great. It just kinda jumps out at cha. I’ll be bringing that obviously. My first acoustic in a long stretch. 

Other than that...dunno probably nothing you haven’t seen/heard before.


----------



## davetcan

Damn I'd like to hear the GS through the Boogie but we have a Cancer Charity gig that night. Fingers crossed for next year 



laristotle said:


> Next Saturday!
> Wha'cha all bringing?
> 
> Squire ProTone. Same as past two years. Nice n' smooth with the flat wounds
> and I don't mind sharing it with others who want to have a go on bass.
> 
> View attachment 269010
> 
> 
> Will pack along a guitar and amp this time as well. It's been too long.
> Couple of newish toys that need to go through their paces in a jam setting.
> Both acquired from the same forum member at different times.
> 
> View attachment 269016
> 
> View attachment 269014


----------



## Lola

What am I bringing?

One big kick ass attitude, sheer adrenaline and excitement! 

Lol

Will get someone to do a vid of myself playing for my Rock 1000 tour audition. Perfect setting.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Next Saturday!
> Wha'cha all bringing?
> 
> Squire ProTone. Same as past two years. Nice n' smooth with the flat wounds
> and I don't mind sharing it with others who want to have a go on bass.
> 
> View attachment 269010
> 
> 
> Will pack along a guitar and amp this time as well. It's been too long.
> Couple of newish toys that need to go through their paces in a jam setting.
> Both acquired from the same forum member at different times.
> 
> View attachment 269016
> 
> View attachment 269014


Lovin’ that Boogie.


----------



## Adcandour

I know my son wanted to go. Does anyone know any kiss Tunes? He can play/sing strutter. 

Plaster caster would be awesome. Not sure if he can sing it though.


----------



## Lola

Adcandour said:


> I know my son wanted to go. Does anyone know any kiss Tunes? He can play/sing strutter.
> 
> Plaster caster would be awesome. Not sure if he can sing it though.


Lick it up and I Love it Loud. That would be awesome to play together. No time to learn any new tunes right now.


----------



## laristotle

Adcandour said:


> He can play/sing strutter


Not too difficult.


----------



## Lola

Hey Adcandour does your son play Strutter in standard tuning or Eb tuning?


----------



## Budda

Lola said:


> Hey Adcandour does your son play Strutter in standard tuning or Eb tuning?


They're 30 seconds apart 

I'm trying to find someone to bring along again. I'll a) try to make it b) bring the Ayr tele.


----------



## Roryfan

Bringing a friend (non-forumite) who plays *drums*, guitar & also some bass if needed. We plan to arrive between 3-4 before all y'all get too sloppy.

Gearwise I'm leaning towards the new-to-me El Ocho Strat and a Pro Jr. in a 5E3 cab, both acquired via the forum.


----------



## GuitarT

Weather is looking good.  We'll be getting there between 3:00 & 4:00. My wife is coming again and bringing a friend from our weekly acoustic jam to join the porch party. I may be bringing a buddy who sings, plays keys and drums.
As for gear I'll be bringing my old standby JVRI Strat and my Classic 30.


----------



## Milkman

Wish I could watch and listen via camera.

Enjoy yourselves everyone.


----------



## GuitarT

Milkman said:


> Wish I could watch and listen via camera.
> 
> Enjoy yourselves everyone.


We'll try to get some video again. My wife will likely do a bunch of pics too. If my son comes he'll bring his camera and document the event.


----------



## Milkman

GuitarT said:


> We'll try to get some video again. My wife will likely do a bunch of pics too. If my son comes he'll bring his camera and document the event.


Thanks, I always check those out.

Living vicariously through GC forum mates.


----------



## Lola

I for sure have to do a complete vid being used for an audition so I will make sure it gets posted here first.

Am bringing my Angus devils with me. Lol


----------



## Adcandour

Lola said:


> Hey Adcandour does your son play Strutter in standard tuning or Eb tuning?


He's a bit of an asshole, so he drops down.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

wow..it's Friday, and we have mostly got our stuff together.............the weather will be good, but a bit coolish..............dig out the old wool sweater.....see you soon............cheers, Gerry


----------



## Budda

I think my wife may come to see the horses.


----------



## laristotle

Adcandour said:


> He's a bit of an asshole, so he drops down.


Ain't gonna happen.
Young brat like that, probably takes after the ole' man, ain't gonna dictate what goes down with a buncha' old farts. lol


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> ain't gonna dictate what goes down with a buncha' old farts. lol


Speak for yourself!


----------



## Roryfan

Welcome to the wonderful world of transposing keys on the fly.... 

“I can’t hit the high notes anymore, do you know that one in Eb?” 
“Naw man, I do it in D#!”

FTR I didn’t [email protected]&k it up, I modulated & nobody followed me to the new key.


----------



## Wardo

.. change key boys!


----------



## Lola

Wardo said:


> .. change key boys!


Are you coming?


----------



## laristotle

Wardo said:


> .. change key boys!


This all depends on who's gonna sing it.


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> This all depends on who's gonna sing it.


Although a lot of them whinny country songs modulate or that zed zed top song where it switches to C for the solo .. lol


----------



## Wardo

Lola said:


> Are you coming?


Right now I am but these days it’s let the devil take tomorrow and to hell with yesterday.


----------



## laristotle

I'm signing off for the night.
If anyone needs directions, you'll have till 12:30 pm tomorrow to PM me.


----------



## jdto

My wife is out for tomorrow and I may be out a ride. We’ll see if we can get our errands done in time to get on the road.


----------



## Wardo

jdto said:


> .. I may be out a ride..


I’d offer you a ride but I’m totally feckless and unreliable don’t know when I’ll be going not sure if I’m coming back and you might have to change a tire on my truck unless you think that you have enough good luck points stacked up that’ll save your ass if it all goes south.


----------



## jdto

Wardo said:


> I’d offer you a ride but I’m totally feckless and unreliable don’t know when I’ll be going not sure if I’m coming back and you might have to change a tire on my truck unless you think that you have enough good luck points stacked up that’ll save your ass if it all goes south.


Sounds promising LOL

We’re heading out of town next week for a wedding in Utah, so there’s some shopping and other prep happening this weekend, apparently


----------



## Adcandour

laristotle said:


> Ain't gonna happen.
> Young brat like that, probably takes after the ole' man, ain't gonna dictate what goes down with a buncha' old farts. lol


All standard tuned and ready to go. Pm coming your way. I'll be there for around 2pm around the same time as the Budda.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

How late does this gig usually go?


----------



## laristotle

Some years that I stayed overnight and it was still going strong at 4 am.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Be nice to meet some of the peeps. PM me an address. I will check with the wife see if she has anything going on after work. We could not make it out there until at least 8 pm or so


----------



## sambonee

Scott. Go Man. It’s fun. Dress warmly tho. Tonight will be chill in many ways.


----------



## Budda

GuitarsCanada said:


> Be nice to meet some of the peeps. PM me an address. I will check with the wife see if she has anything going on after work. We could not make it out there until at least 8 pm or so


We will probably miss you guys then, shucks!


----------



## Wardo

I'm out.

Went to change the tire on my truck just now and the lock for the mechanism that lowers the spare wouldn't open so can't get to the spare.


----------



## GuitarT

Well that was a blast once again.  I'll post pics later today.


----------



## laristotle

Had a great time.
An overabundance of guitars this time around. lol
Some amazing talent and vocals.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Good times...cheers to our hosts!


----------



## greco

Many thanks to Annet and Gerry, such wonderful and generous hosts!

It was great to talk to so many GC Forum members that I met briefly in the past/known for years.

As always...impressive playing and vocals!


----------



## Lola

Thx Jerry and Annette.

Memorable times, good food, good people and I got to play my guitar for 8 hrs. Doesn’t get much better then that.

What a talented group of ppl. Had a blast and learned some new stuff.

The best part of this you get to play with ppl you wouldn’t normally play with and you get to learn some new tricks.

The experience is always amazing.

These jams are always the highlight of my year.

I brought my SG and started playing it but for some reason it wouldn’t stay in tune. Oh well next year. By then I should have my PRS.


----------



## Adcandour

Thx everyone. 

Oliver hopes to stay longer next time, so I'll bring my guitar too and leave the sis behind.


----------



## Roryfan

laristotle said:


> Had a great time.
> An overabundance of guitars this time around. lol
> Some amazing talent and vocals.


At one point I counted 7......and as many as 5 of them were playing the right chords.....



Adcandour said:


> Thx everyone.
> 
> Oliver hopes to stay longer next time, so I'll bring my guitar too and leave the sis behind.


Sorry that I missed you, would have been nice to see the kid play circles around you. 

+1 on Gerry & Annette’s hospitality, nice to chat w/ the usual suspects.


----------



## GuitarT




----------



## GuitarT




----------



## GuitarT




----------



## GuitarT




----------



## vadsy

GuitarT said:


>


who was rippin that lead line? Sounded great


----------



## vadsy

GuitarT said:


>


Sounds great, clip ends too early



GuitarT said:


>


Oopsi


----------



## Kerry Brown

Very jealous. Wish we had something like this out here on the west coast.


----------



## torndownunit

I ran into the same issue as last year. With the crazy weather swing I was down for the count with migraines most of weekend. It's a shame because it's close. Maybe next year. Looks like it was a good one!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


>


Seems like a fun party.


----------



## laristotle

Annette emailed saying that there's some stuff in the lost n' found.
One's my guitar stand. lol


----------



## laristotle

Roryfan said:


> At one point I counted 7......and as many as 5 of them were playing the right chords.....


----------



## GuitarT




----------



## GuitarT




----------



## GuitarT




----------



## GuitarT




----------



## GuitarT




----------



## jdto

Thanks for sharing the pics. It looks like it was a blast!


----------



## vokey design

Just wanted to thank everyone for all the inspiration and encouragement last night. I had a blast listening


----------



## Chito

Looks like another fun evening of music!


----------



## GuitarT

And one more.


----------



## Guncho

Who's the woman singing most of the songs? She sounds great.


----------



## Hamstrung

That would be my fiance Christine. I think she's great too!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Roryfan

vokey design said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone for all the inspiration and encouragement last night. I had a blast listening


I’m surprised you remember.


----------



## vokey design

Roryfan said:


> I’m surprised you remember.


Don't trust that GUY!


----------



## jb welder

Little buried in the 'mix' there Larry. Looks to me like you should be entitled to at least one amp for every 2 guitars.


----------



## buckaroobanzai

Hey Larry, I've got a couple thousand watts of bass gear I can add to the mix next time.....

( or maybe a couple of guitarists could step out and have a beer once in a while....)


----------



## vokey design

buckaroobanzai said:


> ( or maybe a couple of guitarists could step out and have a beer once in a while....)


Lol


----------



## laristotle

buckaroobanzai said:


> Hey Larry, I've got a couple thousand watts of bass gear I can add to the mix next time.....


I almost brought a bass amp with me.
What's wrong with havin' two (or more) bassists at a time?

I think '_a couple thousand watts_' may be overkill.
I don't think that Gerry's ready to demolish the barn anytime soon. lol


----------



## GuitarT

buckaroobanzai said:


> Hey Larry, I've got a couple thousand watts of bass gear I can add to the mix next time.....
> 
> ( or maybe a couple of guitarists could step out and have a beer once in a while....)


Yup, I took regular "ear breaks". Some of the jam tunes are cool with a bunch of guitars, other songs are served better with less.


----------



## High/Deaf

I'm starting to recognize quite a few people, but some are still a mystery. Who was the fella with that beautiful silver Gretsch. Wicked guit.

Me (and CSIS) wish you would identify the perpetrators. Just out of curiosity. 



Kerry Brown said:


> Very jealous. Wish we had something like this out here on the west coast.


Not for lack of trying. I know you've tried. And I've tried. Hard to get any sort of critical mass. And my barn party occurrences may be drying up.


----------



## laristotle

High/Deaf said:


> Who was the fella with that beautiful silver Gretsch.


Local friend of the hosts.
I tell all non members there about this site.
But, you know, a day full of beer ..


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Thanks to everyone who came out...perfect weather...except for the 12 drops of rain, and typical fall chill.........It was a real pleasure to meet and greet old guests
and to meet some newbies......vibes were awesome.......something I may have not mentioned before.........while some musicians have had an opportunity to play together in the past, this is mostly a spontaneous thing, and the co-operation and sharing is awesome.......not rehearsed.........next jam will be probably be June 20.........maybe an acoustic thing in between???.......cheers, Gerry..


----------



## GuitarT

Many thanks to Gerry and Annette for hosting this event.  It really is something we look forward to every summer. 
I encourage those who have thought of coming but may be a bit apprehensive to come check it out sometime. It's not just about getting up and playing. It's a very social event, a chance to hang with like minded people, talk guitars and gear and meet some forum members. The atmosphere is very friendly and if you don't want to play you're welcome to come and just hang out. I also encourage you acoustic guys to come. The acoustic "porch party" out front has a life of it's own.  
Thanks to all who help make this event such a success especially Roryfan who helped coach my son through a few songs. Him coming was a last minute thing, I'll have him better prepped next time.


----------



## GuitarT

laristotle said:


> Annette emailed saying that there's some stuff in the lost n' found.
> One's my guitar stand. lol


I'm beginning to think I left my folding amp stand there too.


----------



## GuitarT

GuitarT said:


> I'm beginning to think I left my folding amp stand there too.


Never mind, I found it.


----------



## Lola

Any word on anything yet?


----------



## laristotle

Doubt that this month will happen. Maybe Sept?


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Doubt that this month will happen. Maybe Sept?


I sort of thought so. Haven’t got my second shot yet. But it’s gone from August 1st now to June 24th. I am hoping for September. I miss this event so much!


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> I miss this event so much!


You're not alone.


----------



## Wardo

Yeah, I was thinking about it last few days as well.


----------



## buckaroobanzai

Just got my 2nd shot, hoping that enough folks are likewise by September that we can put something together. Up to Gerry and Annette for the final word of course! Can't believe how long its been and how much I miss it!


----------



## Chito

Maybe I can come this September, if it happens. My wife and I are due to visit family in KW.


----------



## Lola

I hope for September too! I miss this so much!


----------



## GuitarT

Would have been this coming Saturday which at this point is supposed to be rain and thunderstorms all day. Makes it a little easier to take. Let's hope something can happen in September.


----------



## Alan Small

Lola said:


> I hope for September too! I miss this so much!


I will enjoy meeting and playing songs with everyone...watching this thread for date confirmation🙂


----------



## Lola

Alan Small said:


> I will enjoy meeting and playing songs with everyone...watching this thread for date confirmation🙂


You will have so much fun. Everyone is so nice. The scenery is to die for!


----------



## Alan Small

happy to bring a bass and be useful


----------

